# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Los 10 mandamientos del mago

## hakan di milo

DECÁLOGO DEL BUEN MAGO

-1    Guardaré siempre el secreto de los juegos que aprenda. 
-2   Haré los juegos una sola vez en la misma sesión.
-3   Jamás anunciaré el efecto del juego. 
-4   Aprenderé  los juegos correctamente y practicaré antes de hacerlos en público. 
-5   Trataré de mejorar como artista día a día.
-6   No imitaré a otros magos, sino que tendré mi propia personalidad. 
-7  Seré amable, bondadoso y transmitiré una buena educación. 
-8   Si veo a alguien triste, procuraré hacerlo sonreír mágicamente, aunque sea por unos instantes.
-9   Utilizaré la magia como medio, no como fin.
-10 Cuando me pidan colaboración solidaria, siempre que pueda, la prestaré.

----------


## Tracer

discrepo por ejemplo en el punto 3... hay algun juego en el que tienes que anunciar, que la carta vas a desaparecer, o que vas a encontrarla....

----------


## Ravenous

Muy bien, muy bonito. ¿Y...?

----------


## renard

La 8 es la mas bonita de todas, por desgracia cuando alguien esta triste no le apetece ver magia de hecho yo nunca le hago magia a alguien que esta triste.

----------


## hakan di milo

Mira ,la verdad yo no lo escribi ,lo  copie de un usuario de youtube ,lo lei y me gusto .No se de donde lo saco por eso no cite a nadie.Sobre lo triste  , yo lo tomo en otro sentido ,quizas mas metaforico que literal.

----------


## hakan di milo

> discrepo por ejemplo en el punto 3... hay algun juego en el que tienes que anunciar, que la carta vas a desaparecer, o que vas a encontrarla....


Entiendo , pero eso depende del estilo y gusto del interprete .Yo prefiero decir , "miren y presten atencia que ..."etc , que le impacte ,nohace falta decer voy a hacer desaparecer una carta ,la haces desaparcer y !listo! .Pero como dije anteriormente , la interpretacion es cuestion del interprete.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Entiendo , pero eso depende del estilo y gusto del interprete .Yo prefiero decir , "miren y presten atencia que ..."etc , que le impacte ,nohace falta decer voy a hacer desaparecer una carta ,la haces desaparcer y !listo! .Pero como dije anteriormente , la interpretacion es cuestion del interprete.


Hombre, pero un mandamiento no debería depender de nada para ser valido.

----------


## MagNity

luego hay cosas que dependen más de la moral y ética de una persona por si misma, que la de uno por ser mago... como la 10.

----------


## Ravenous

O de las ganas que tengas de trabajar gratis.

La cuestion es que hace un copy paste de algo, así a pelo, sin decir nada más, ni citar fuentes, ni opinar ni nada de nada, pues mucho sentido no tiene (además de que ese mismo texto ha sido pegado un puñado de veces en este foro).

Y aún voy a decir más, es más que probable que todos esos puntos sean cuestionables hasta el infinito.

-1    Guardaré siempre el secreto de los juegos que aprenda. 
Ahá, ¿y de donde has sacado lo que aprendiste? ¿de qué hablas entonces en una reunión de una sociedad de magia? ¿Cómo aprenderán los magos del mañana?

-2   Haré los juegos una sola vez en la misma sesión.
Será que no hay juegos cuya fuerza está en la repetición (consecutiva o no), o que funcionan con running gag, o que...

-3   Jamás anunciaré el efecto del juego. 
Existen docenas de juegos que ganan mucho, o hasta exigen que se anuncie lo que va a ocurrir. Hay miles de razones para ello. Mismamente, la presentación standar de la baraja invisible incluye anunciar lo que ocurrirá antes de que pase.

-4   Aprenderé  los juegos correctamente y practicaré antes de hacerlos en público. 
Esto ha sido escrito por un novato o un youtubero. Por sí mismo es evidente, y no hace falta decirlo, pero también, aprender un juego a medias es un excelente ejercicio para producir versiones propias.

-5   Trataré de mejorar como artista día a día.
O no, eso ya depende de tus aspiraciones en cuanto a magia. Es mejor ser buen artista, pero a un aficionado común, que no realice actuaciones de envergadura, no se le exige eso.

-6   No imitaré a otros magos, sino que tendré mi propia personalidad. 
Se ha hablado mucho sobre si imitar al principio es bueno o no. Luego, ya no es algo incuestionable. Por otro lado, mi opinión personal es que imitar es bueno en tanto se haga con cabeza, analizando el resultado para ver qué te funciona a ti, para posteriormente construirte tu "yo" artístico.

-7  Seré amable, bondadoso y transmitiré una buena educación. 
Esto choca frontalmente con el punto 5, y también con el 6 (forzando un poco). Si tu personaje no te pide ser amable bondadoso y cagar margaritas, ¿qué haces? Será que no hay por ahí personajes maleducados y malvados que triunfan. Y además, si todos nos comportamos igual, ¿no estamos fotocopiando la personalidad de otro?

-8   Si veo a alguien triste, procuraré hacerlo sonreír mágicamente, aunque sea por unos instantes.
MAL. A la gente no le gusta que le toquen lo huevos. Y menos cuando su estado anímico no es bueno. Esto tiene mucha tela que cortar y hay que saber mucha psicología de calle para poder hacer algo así.

-9   Utilizaré la magia como medio, no como fin.
Claro, la parte contratante de la primera parte será considerada la parte contratante de la primera parte. Me encantan las cosas así de claras y concisas...

-10 Cuando me pidan colaboración solidaria, siempre que pueda, la prestaré. 				
Yo soy un maldito egoista, si no veo un duro, ellos no ven ni un comodin. ¿Soy mal mago por eso? ¿Hitler era mal comandante por ser despreciable?

----------


## Magnano

Ravenous no seas malo... A mi la quinta me parece bastante buena, día a día crecemos un poco como artistas, directa o indirectamente  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Una conversación similar a ésta, la tuvimos hace un tiempo al discutir las trece reglas de Decremps.
Como están saliendo argumentos muy parecidos a los dd entonces, y como Decremps estableció trece puntos, y no diez, ose dejo el enlace, por si alguien desea echarle un vistacillo.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/las-...ecremps-25422/

----------


## hakan di milo

Ravenous veo que no te callo muy bien lo que publique , repito lo anterior , "la interpretacion depende del interprete" o acaso pensas que ningun mago en su vida repito un truco...lo hizo , "yo no copie y pege" porque me parecia que servia para el foro ,servia de "ayuda" para muchas magos principiantes como yo ,lo hizo porque me parecio una buena _"guia"_ .Es eso ,una guia nada mas, no son reglas  ,podriamos armar un debate que no tenga sentido , es lo mismo que debatir de que forma hacer un truco ,tendras tu opinion yo la mia pero tampoco era para que  contestaras asi ,yo que pense que como tenias un osito en la foto de perfil porque eras una persona tierna jajaja

----------


## Iban

Intentar sentar unas bases a partir de unos "mandamientos" es, desde el momento cero, abrir la caja de los truenos. Pues tan válido es seguir una normas, como contravenirlas radicalmente. Ni en magia, ni en otro arte, ni siquiera en las ciencas o las matemáticas, existen afirmaciones absolutas.

Relatividad, subjetivismo, interpretación, subversión, rebeldía, investigación... cualquier cosa puede dar al traste con el decálogo más pìntado y, aún así, conducir al éxito.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Ravenous veo que no te callo muy bien lo que publique , repito lo anterior , "la interpretacion depende del interprete" o acaso pensas que ningun mago en su vida repito un truco...lo hizo , "yo no copie y pege" porque me parecia que servia para el foro ,servia de "ayuda" para muchas magos principiantes como yo ,lo hizo porque me parecio una buena _"guia"_ .Es eso ,una guia nada mas, no son reglas  ,podriamos armar un debate que no tenga sentido , es lo mismo que debatir de que forma hacer un truco ,tendras tu opinion yo la mia pero tampoco era para que  contestaras asi ,yo que pense que como tenias un osito en la foto de perfil porque eras una persona tierna jajaja


Para eso existe el foro, para debatir. Que luego tenga sentido o no el debate es otra historia.

Hay que tener cuidado con los consejos a principiantes. Unas buenas bases son fundamentales.

----------


## Mag Marches

Al ver el hilo, he rebuscado en mi minibiblioteca, y e encontrado un libro : "Manual tutor de Ilusionismo", de Tony Binarelli.
Según el libro, ahí van sus 10 reglas de oro (algunas coinciden con las que habeis puesto):

1) La prestidigitación debe ser el único hobby. En consecuencia, se le dedicará todo el tiempo libre, probando y volviendo a provar los juegos antes de mostrarlos en público

2) No repetir nunca el juego 2 veces. A pesar de que el público lo pida, y a pesar del éxisto que se haya podido conseguir, nunca debe realizar el juego 2 veces. El espectador al ya conocer el final, pues ser capaz de descubrir el secreto fácilmente.

3) Recuerde bien las frases del juego y no anuncie nunca antes el efecto que pretenda conseguir. Nada es más desagradable que una persona que, mirando al techo con las cartas en la mano, piensa en lo que tiene que hacer: las frases del juego tienen que llegar auntomáticamente desde la memoria. Además, anunciar con antelación la finalidad del juego consistría en exponerse a los riesgos citados en el punto 2.

4) NO abusar de la paciencia de los parientes y amigos. Hay que evitar convertirlos en cobayas de experimentación.

5) NO revelar nunca el truco. Significaría asesinar el interés por el juego ya que aunque el público  parece seguir la explicación, en realidad prefiere disfrutar del efecto. 

6) No maltratarlas cartas del juego, tratrlas con cuidado y manejarlas con desenvoltura, siempre deben estar limpiar

7) No revelar secretos ajenos, no es honesto y podría perder la estima de sus amigos.

8) No intente siempre exhibirse a toda costa, espere a que sean los demás quienes se lo pidan, lo apreciarán más , pero recuerde parar antes de que el público empiece a demostrar claros signos de aburrimiento.

9) No ambicione la personalidad ajena. La presentación es tan importante como la técnica, ya que constituye el aspecto coreográfico del juego. rate de conseguir  su personalidad sin imitar a nadie: el camino del éxito, es siempre personal

10) No desee los juegos de los demás, cree su propio repertorio personal, recuerde que no es el juego el que hace famoso al prestidigitador, sino al contrario.

----------


## Ravenous

Este tiene más sentido en muchos puntos, que SÍ SON ABSOLUTOS e inviolables.

1) La prestidigitación debe ser el único hobby. En consecuencia, se le dedicará todo el tiempo libre, probando y volviendo a provar los juegos antes de mostrarlos en público
Yo pinto miniaturas, hago maquetas, esgrima, malabares,..., y haciendo magia, dicen que soy bueno (lo que quiere decir en realidad que no lo hago mal del todo).


2) No repetir nunca el juego 2 veces. A pesar de que el público lo pida, y a pesar del éxisto que se haya podido conseguir, nunca debe realizar el juego 2 veces. El espectador al ya conocer el final, pues ser capaz de descubrir el secreto fácilmente.
Lo mismo que en el mensaje anterior.

3) Recuerde bien las frases del juego y no anuncie nunca antes el efecto que pretenda conseguir. Nada es más desagradable que una persona que, mirando al techo con las cartas en la mano, piensa en lo que tiene que hacer: las frases del juego tienen que llegar auntomáticamente desde la memoria. Además, anunciar con antelación la finalidad del juego consistría en exponerse a los riesgos citados en el punto 2.
Este punto suena fatal, como si pretendiera que fueramos robots que escupen lo que tienen programado. Pero en parte, tiene razón, en ciertos momentos, es esencial lo que se dice, y hasta cambiar una palabra por un sinónimo puede afectar al juego...

4) NO abusar de la paciencia de los parientes y amigos. Hay que evitar convertirlos en cobayas de experimentación.
Esta es una regla sagrada. Es ley. Al menos si no quieres matar a la gente de asco.

5) NO revelar nunca el truco. Significaría asesinar el interés por el juego ya que aunque el público  parece seguir la explicación, en realidad prefiere disfrutar del efecto. 
Ya lo comente.


6) No maltratarlas cartas del juego, tratrlas con cuidado y manejarlas con desenvoltura, siempre deben estar limpiar
Este punto habría que enseñárselo a DaOrtiz... (bueno, lo de limpias, por supuesto, pero eso es cuestión básica no solo de imagen sino también de técnica)


7) No revelar secretos ajenos, no es honesto y podría perder la estima de sus amigos.
Absoluto.


8) No intente siempre exhibirse a toda costa, espere a que sean los demás quienes se lo pidan, lo apreciarán más , pero recuerde parar antes de que el público empiece a demostrar claros signos de aburrimiento.
Otro absoluto sin discusión.

9) No ambicione la personalidad ajena. La presentación es tan importante como la técnica, ya que constituye el aspecto coreográfico del juego. rate de conseguir  su personalidad sin imitar a nadie: el camino del éxito, es siempre personal
Ya lo comenté en el anterior.

10) No desee los juegos de los demás, cree su propio repertorio personal, recuerde que no es el juego el que hace famoso al prestidigitador, sino al contrario.[/QUOTE]
 Hombre, adulterios, los ha habido siempre. Y a veces el juego gana mucho con el que lo "roba".

----------


## samucabeza

A mi me ha chocado mucho el primer punto que mencionas Mag Marches. 
Si consideramos la magia un arte al igual que la musica, siendo yo un proyecto de pianista considero que necesito conocer y desarrollar otras facetas tanto artisticas como humanas para completarme como musico. Es uno de los motivos por los que hago magia o leo aparte de porque me gusta. 
Por ejemplo no hace falta más que leer algo de Manu Montes para saber que es una persona muy culta que tiene muchas más aficiones aparte la magia. 
Por eso pienso que se es menos artista si unicamente te conentras en la magia. anque esto es solo una opinión.
Saludos!

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices del punto 1, yo aparte de la magia, también toco la guitarra. Pero en el libro esta así, y así lo pongo por si alguien esta de acuerdo, que para gustos colores!

----------


## Pulgas

El punto uno es uno de los grandes males de la magia. Algunos se conforman con ser "magos", cuando en realidad, para ser "artista" deberíamos ser mucho más completos.
Todo aquello que beneficie nuestro acto es válido, y a ello (aunque no sea estrictamente mágico), deberemos dedicar nuestros esfuerzos.
Siemrpe insistiré en que sin ciertos conocimientos teatrales, sin dominar un escenario, nos quedaremos a medias en el camino hacia la magia.

----------


## hakan di milo

¿Entonces que conclusion se llega con el punto uno?.¿y los otros mandamientos estan bien?.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues... me parece que esto no aporta realmente demasiado. No creo que exista nada inviolable en magia, y ningún principio ABSOLUTO, por lo que 10 mandamientos me parecen poco relevantes a la hora de la verdad.

----------


## renard

A mi me parece interesante este tipo de lista aunque todos los puntos tienen sus exepciones,soy jugador de ajedrez es una pasion que tengo junto a la magia y tambien tiene sus mandamientos y todos tienen sus exepciones pero si pasas completamente de los mandamientos o no los conoces te va ser dificil ganar una partida contra alguien que los conozca y los aplica.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo también soy jugador de ajedrez Renard. No me refiero a pasar completamente de "mandamientos". Me refiero a tenerlos como referencia, y andar sobre la línea, sabiendo y siendo flexible. No hay un principio invariable. A eso me refiero.

----------


## renard

Si  Luis estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tigo.

----------


## magikko

Mandamientos de Magikko.

1.-Usa siempre el conocimiento publicado y la experiencia tuya o de los demás para mejorar tu trabajo, que tu placer por la magia sea el motor.

Fin. 

En realidad solo es uno.

----------


## hakan di milo

Luis 100% contigo .

----------


## Pulgas

Sentar unos principios básicos me parece de sentido común, esencialmente cuando son presentados a la gente que empieza.
Medir esos principios desde ángulos diferentes (quien se inicia en el arte, frente a quién se está consolidadndo en él) es un error.
Quizás lo correcto no sería llamaorlos "mandamientos" o "normas" o cualquier otra palabra que implique cumplimiento obligatorio y extricto, pero entonces perderían fuerza de cara a sus destinatarios principales (los que empiezan).
Después, con más experiencia y un mayor conocimiento, descubrimos que esos principios no son inmutables, que tienen sus excepciones.
Pero, de momento, a mí no me parece mal que existan y nos ayuden a sentar las bases de la magia y de cuál debe ser la actitud de los futuros magos.

----------


## Iban

Escribid el decálogo que os dé la gana, pero empezad todas las normas con "Por regla general...".

(Nos hemos cruzado).

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Fernando, eso es a lo que me refiero. Lo que pienso es que el enfoque en sí es el erróneo. Aquí no se plantea (creo) que esto sea para quien empieza, si no simplemente los 10 mandamientos del mago. Lo entiendo como "los 10 mandamientos de todo mago". Esa es la diferencia, y es con lo que no estoy de acuerdo.

Obviamente, es bueno que el que empieza tenga unos PRINCIPIOS GENERALES, o unas reglas generales para tomar como baremo a la hora de tomar decisiones y aprender, pero son eso, principios generales para quien empieza, para que tenga una línea por donde andar. :D

----------


## Pulgas

El problema, Luis, es que los hemos descontextualizado. Esos decálogos están recogidos en libros de iniciación. Si los sacamos de tales obras y los publicamos como principios generales "para todos los magos" nos mueven a la discusión y a la polémica. Si los dejamos én el contexto en el que nacieron, son (en general) recomendables y más que aceptables (aunque podamos buscarles todas las matizaciones que queramos).

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Totalmente de acuerdo Pulgas. Sin problemas :D

----------


## ignoto

Mandamiento Ignoto:
-Si al salir a escena no me considero el mejor mago del mundo (aunque sea un cagabandurrias), mejor me dedico a pasturar piedras.

----------


## hakan di milo

Tengo un libro con consejos muy buenos para los princiantes ,que hacer cuando estan en un escenario o con grupos amigos . Ocupa casi todos los ambientes y es diferente a los mandamientos que postie , son consejes para que las cosas salgan "bien" ,pero nose si crear el tema (no tiene nada de parecido con este tema) .

----------


## mantecado

Ravenous, si verdaderamente piensas tan radicalmente, nose como puedes ser moderador. No te digo que éstos enunciados no tengan fallos, pero hay cosas que son claras.

Yo creo que aunque seas oficinista, alcalde, ingeniero, ama de casa o mago, ser amable, bondadoso y bien educado es bueno para todos, nos hace ser mejores personas. Cada personalidad es diferente, pero todos entramos dentro de unos límites que no debemos sobrepasar.

Te hago una pregunta a tí, que eres moderador. ¿Te gustaría que en este foro empezáramos todos a faltarnos al respeto, a incluir gifs pornográficos, a no cumplir las reglas y llenar todo de spam...? ¿A que no te gustaría? A mi por supuesto que no. Pues a los espectadores tampoco les gusta que se les trate mal, puedes tener mejor o peor humor, pero no hay ninguna razón para tratarles con desprecio alguno.

Respecto a lo que dices del punto 10, ser mala persona, egoísta, te hace ser peor en todo, almenos a los ojos de los demás, y aunque te parezca que no, es importante. 

Porcierto, Hitler no era especialmente un buen comandante, primero perdió la guerra, y segundo, no es que se distinguiera por sus tácticas de guerra.

Un saludo!  :Wink1:

----------


## lalogmagic

Calmaos calmaos, mejor les dejo un video para divertirse un rato, son los 6 puntos de David Stone para un buen show, es mas en broma que en serio pero espero se rian un rato.

‪David Stone - The Real Secrets of Magic‬‏ - YouTube

Pd, espero se pegue bien el link, estoy desde mi movil.

Saludos

----------


## Ravenous

> Ravenous, si verdaderamente piensas tan radicalmente, nose como puedes ser moderador. No te digo que éstos enunciados no tengan fallos, pero hay cosas que son claras.
> 
> Yo creo que aunque seas oficinista, alcalde, ingeniero, ama de casa o mago, ser amable, bondadoso y bien educado es bueno para todos, nos hace ser mejores personas. Cada personalidad es diferente, pero todos entramos dentro de unos límites que no debemos sobrepasar.
> 
> Te hago una pregunta a tí, que eres moderador. ¿Te gustaría que en este foro empezáramos todos a faltarnos al respeto, a incluir gifs pornográficos, a no cumplir las reglas y llenar todo de spam...? ¿A que no te gustaría? A mi por supuesto que no. Pues a los espectadores tampoco les gusta que se les trate mal, puedes tener mejor o peor humor, pero no hay ninguna razón para tratarles con desprecio alguno.
> 
> Respecto a lo que dices del punto 10, ser mala persona, egoísta, te hace ser peor en todo, almenos a los ojos de los demás, y aunque te parezca que no, es importante. 
> 
> Porcierto, Hitler no era especialmente un buen comandante, primero perdió la guerra, y segundo, no es que se distinguiera por sus tácticas de guerra.
> ...


Estimado Mantecado, si sigues mezclando la velocidad con el tocino, te va a quedar un potaje de garbanzos de guía Michelín.

Primero:
Mi capacidad para ser moderador no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con mi magia o mis ideas. Como moderador, modero según las reglas cuando es necesario. Y como usuario que soy, opino sobre magia, o sobre mi visión de la magia o sobre lo que sea menester, que para eso entré en este foro. Y como usuario, mi experiencia me dice que todo eso que se ha dicho no solo no está tan claro como dices, sino que todo es rebatible. Como arte que es esto, no hay (casi) nada absoluto.

Segundo:
Tu en tu vida diaria pues ser como quieras. En escena, serás como dice el guión, y si no, te bajas y a la calle. Iba a poner ejemplos de teatro y cine, pero me acabo de acordar: Pepe Carroll era muy bueno, tenía un éxito brutal. ¿Te has parado a analizar sus actuaciones? Al espectador le decía de todo menos bonito. Y triunfaba.

Tercero:
No sé a qué viene esto, pero te respondo. A mi, como usuario, me da igual lo que pongas aquí. Como moderador, me tocaría las narices que infringieras las normas porque es un coñazo tener que andar editando y borrando la mierda que otros van dejando. 
Hace unas semanas fui al Circo de los Horrores. Lo primero que hacen es coger a un espectador y quemarlo a puteos durante TODO el espectáculo. El tío, a pesar de todo, se lo pasó en grande (y el resto del público ni te cuento). Todo es cuestión de saber elegir a la persona adecuada.

Cuarto:
Un ejemplo es un ejemplo, y aunque yo fuera así, sería cosa mía, y a ti como público te importa lo que ocurre en el escenario, no fuera de él. Que yo sea como sea no te incumbe mientras no afecte a tu vida.

Quinto:
Si, Hitler perdió la guerra, y quizá no fuera un genio táctico, pero ninguna de las dos cosas tiene directamente que ver con la personalidad, que es lo que he dicho.

A ver si dejamos de mezclar las cosas...

----------


## mantecado

Bien, he conseguido comprenderte. Pero una cosa, ¿en serio que como usuario te da igual lo que los demás pongan aquí?... mmmm yo creo que no tanto, almenos si realmente participas en un foro, nunca te gusta que esté lleno de mierda.

Un saludo!

----------


## Ravenous

Ya está lleno de mierda. No nada que hacerle. Otra cosa es mierda como spam, enlaces chungos y cosas así. Y me da igual como usuario, porque no es obligación del usuario limpiar lo que otros ensucian. Es labor de los moderadores. Y sé que los moderadores no lo hacen (hacemos) mal del todo en ese aspecto, y si ahora hay algo que no tiene que estar, en un par de horas máximo habrá desaparecido. Confianza que tiene uno en los colegas... Pero que en otros foros, también me da igual, precisamente por eso, porque yo no tengo que limpiarlo (y la mierda de ese tipo es inevitable, así que hay que aprender a convivir con ella hasta cierto punto).

Y no desviemos el tema...

----------


## magikko

> -1   Guardaré siempre el secreto de los juegos que aprenda. 
> Ahá, ¿y de donde has sacado lo que aprendiste? ¿de qué hablas entonces en una reunión de una sociedad de magia? ¿Cómo aprenderán los magos del mañana?


Creo que es obvio que se refiere a cuando los amigos te piden e imploran que reveles el secreto: “Anda, como lo has hecho? Como! Dinos!” Creo que pocos pensarían en lo que has dicho.



> -2   Haré los juegos una sola vez en la misma sesión.
> Será que no hay juegos cuya fuerza está en la repetición (consecutiva o no), o que funcionan con running gag, o que...


Lo mismo, es una norma básica del principiante: No hagas el mismo juego si te lo piden tus amigos. Creo que un profesional o un avanzado en la magia saben hacia donde se dirige este punto. 



> -3   Jamás anunciaré el efecto del juego. 
> Existen docenas de juegos que ganan mucho, o hasta exigen que se anuncie lo que va a ocurrir. Hay miles de razones para ello. Mismamente, la presentación standar de la baraja invisible incluye anunciar lo que ocurrirá antes de que pase.


Lo mismo para cualquier princípiate, generalmente aun no tienen las tablas para poder presentar ese tipo de efectos que mencionas. Lo mismo, un avanzado en la magia entendería bien el punto. Lo que dices es la verdad, pero vamos, sabemos a que se refiere. 



> -4   Aprenderé  los juegos correctamente y practicaré antes de hacerlos en público. 
> Esto ha sido escrito por un novato o un youtubero. Por sí mismo es evidente, y no hace falta decirlo, pero también, aprender un juego a medias es un excelente ejercicio para producir versiones propias.


Todos, TODOS, o la mayoría :P,  al iniciar, ya queríamos correr a enseñar lo que habíamos aprendido a los 5 minutos de habernos salido.



> 5   Trataré de mejorar como artista día a día.
> O no, eso ya depende de tus aspiraciones en cuanto a magia. Es mejor ser buen artista, pero a un aficionado común, que no realice actuaciones de envergadura, no se le exige eso.


A nadie se le exige, pero creo que si uno llega a estos temas de “mandamientos-consejos” es por que ya tiene un interés un poco más profundo en la magia, entonces, creo que al principio todos buscamos eso, ser mejor mago y hacer cosas más bonitas. De todas formas, nadie tiene que seguirlo.



> -6   No imitaré a otros magos, sino que tendré mi propia personalidad. 
> Se ha hablado mucho sobre si imitar al principio es bueno o no. Luego, ya no es algo incuestionable. Por otro lado, mi opinión personal es que imitar es bueno en tanto se haga con cabeza, analizando el resultado para ver qué te funciona a ti, para posteriormente construirte tu "yo" artístico.


Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.



> -7  Seré amable, bondadoso y transmitiré una buena educación. 
> Esto choca frontalmente con el punto 5, y también con el 6 (forzando un poco). Si tu personaje no te pide ser amable bondadoso y cagar margaritas, ¿qué haces? Será que no hay por ahí personajes maleducados y malvados que triunfan. Y además, si todos nos comportamos igual, ¿no estamos fotocopiando la personalidad de otro?


Creo que más que “copiar” se refiere a no ser el mago pedante que todos conocemos. Más que una norma, es un consejo. Hay mucho que se siente superior por saber dos o tres trucos. 



> Si veo a alguien triste, procuraré hacerlo sonreír mágicamente, aunque sea por unos instantes.
> MAL. A la gente no le gusta que le toquen lo huevos. Y menos cuando su estado anímico no es bueno. Esto tiene mucha tela que cortar y hay que saber mucha psicología de calle para poder hacer algo así.


Jajaja eso si, si te lo tomas literal y se lo haces al primer triste que veas en la calle, pero no se, Coloclom podría hacer esto y conseguirse unas 10 citas fácilmente: P Es cuestión de entender a que se refieren las cosas sin volverse extremos. 



> -9   Utilizaré la magia como medio, no como fin.
> Claro, la parte contratante de la primera parte será considerada la parte contratante de la primera parte. Me encantan las cosas así de claras y concisas...


Ahí el punto tiene un contexto más profundo, el cual se tendría que analizar. 



> -10 Cuando me pidan colaboración solidaria, siempre que pueda, la prestaré. 			
> Yo soy un maldito egoista, si no veo un duro, ellos no ven ni un comodin. ¿Soy mal mago por eso? ¿Hitler era mal comandante por ser despreciable?


Y yo igual, nadie tiene que ayudar a nadie si no lo desea. Eso es más que obvio.

A lo demás, creo que si el tema me saca de mis casillas mejor no digo na, otro moderador con más tacto lo hará, aun así, no es una regla, es un foro público y por tanto, todos opinan. Solo creo que sí fuiste un poco crudo y duro para debatir cada punto para hacerlo ver como algo sin valor. Lo único que pidió el muchacho es tacto.

Es lo que creo. Ya pueden comerme vivo

----------


## Mossy

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Ravenous. A parte de que hay puntos que se contradicen entre sí, no creo que tengamos que tener ningún mandamiento. Cada persona es como es, y como dice Ravenous, no va a ser mejor o peor mago por no cumplir esos puntos que dices.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues ya lo siento, pero yo creo que la magia sí está sometida a normas (llevo muchoa años defendiéndolo).
Lo que debemos hacer es mirar a quién va dirigido un decálogo concreto (el decálogo no siempre implica obligatoriedad, puede tomarse también como consejo) y estudiarlo en su marco. Es más fácil enseñar a un novato que no anuncie el truco, y dejar que lo discutan los experimentados, que permitir que la gente se inicie de cualquier manera, sin nada donde agarrarse.
Algunas de las normas que se indican no las comparto (y las discuto), pero las niego argumentándolas. Si carzco de conocimientos para poder desarrollar mis propios criterios, no me parecen tan desacertadas. Yo lo tomo como una guía para principiantes y ahí no me paracen mal del todo.

----------


## Vate Tola

Yo pienso que a aquellos que nadan, bucean e incluso practican la apnea en las aguas del ilusionismo poco o nada les sirve un decálogo concreto ni preestablecido. Pues en cada uno la percepción de lo que es "magia" le viene dada por sus experiencias a lo largo de las idas y venidas de su recorridos, como aficionado o profesional, tratando de recrearla. Y cada uno aprende y desaprende de sus pasos dados y acaba conformando su decálogo personal, que pudiendo ser diametralmente opuesto al de otro compañero, no ha de ir el uno en detrimento del de otro. Pues no olvidemos que si , hipotéticamente, desaparecieran de un plumazo todos los libros versados sobre el tema, o los conocimientos se desvanecieran de la mente de todos los ilusionistas del planeta, aún así la magia seguiría existiendo y recreándose en toda la humanidad. 
Este mundo siempre a tenido la necesidad de encontrar resortes para liberar la capacidad de ilusionarse, de dejarse llevar por el misterio, lo inexplicable. Y creo que debido a este mundo en que vivimos,tan científicamente  teorizado y demostrado, donde una parte de la humanidad vive inmersa en una sobre exposición a todo tipo de conocimientos, donde la lógica impera (al menos teóricamente, jejeje) en la mayoría de nuestros actos cotidianos y pocos son los que saltan sin red; creo que es debido a este funcionamiento social que los que hemos tenido a bien portar la llama de la ilusión deberíamos hacer especial incapie en que , con decálogo o sin ellos, nuestras vidas, tanto sobre un escenario como en la cola del pan, debería rezumar esa magia de la que somos "embajadores".

Pues si todo se resumiera en normas, conocimientos y técnicas, estaríamos dejando de lado una de las funciones, que a mi entender, torna en verdaderamente mágica la vida de un ilusionista. Hacer que mediante la ilusión, el misterio o el asombro este mundo no se conforme y desee de una u otra manera ser mejor de lo que es. Para ello compañeros, como para la mayoría de las áreas de esta vida, el respeto, las ganas,la comprensión, la dedicación y el cariño no deberían estar fuera del decálogo interno de nuestro corazón, pues es él el que sustenta al niño que vive en cada uno de nosotros, el mismo niño que sostiene la respiración y abre su boca atónito ante las múltiples formas que tiene la vida de sorprenderle día....a día.
Un abrazo.

----------


## tofu

Se os ha olvidado el mandamiento más importante... el nº 11: Haz el amor y no la guerra.

Vale ya de descalificaciones y de irse por los cerros de Úbeda, el tema me parece interesante, pero está entrando en una espiral que no nos lleva a ningún sitio...

¿Dónde estás Ibaneitor? pon un poco de orden por aquí, que se te desmadra el rebaño...

----------


## ignoto

1º - Sabré de lo que hable antes de abrir la boca a menos que me llame Ignoto.
2º - Llevar meses o un par de años en la magia NO es llevar algún tiempo. Es ser un principiante.
3º - Aprender muchos juegos es algo que hacen los truqueros. Los magos profesionales aprenden bien unos pocos y los aficionados se centran en uno o dos toda su vida.
4º - Los que pasaron por este camino antes que tú ya se dieron de bruces contra los obstáculos, ignorar sus comentarios es de necios o de prepotentes. Cada uno que se clasifique donde quiera.
5º - La teoría es importante pero también la creatividad. La primera se estudia y la segunda se ejercita. Crear juegos es un trabajo duro y que exige esfuerzo y constancia.
6º - Ensayar mucho está bien pero ensayar bien está mejor.
7º - Los foros no son para aprender magia, son para hablar sobre ella.
8º - La magia necesita público. El que no tiene público delante no hace magia.
9º - Hacer un triple lift con los meñiques atados a la espalda y los ojos vendados no es magia. Cortar la baraja en siete paquetes con un solo dedo no es magia. Hacer malabares es bonito pero NO es magia.
10º - A ver si nos enteramos de que aquí cada uno opina lo que le parece y al que no le guste o se chincha o se rebota pero cualquiera tiene derecho a decir lo que le venga en gana mientras se cumplan las normas del foro.

Estos diez mandamientos se resumen en dos:
1 - Yo soy el mejor y los demás no.
2 - En caso de duda, aplíquese el mandamiento anterior.

----------


## t.barrie

Hakan, tienes un mp.




> ¿Dónde estás Ibaneitor? pon un poco de orden por aquí, que se te desmadra el rebaño...


Iban está estos días de reformas, está pintando la salita azul, que quiere que esté en perfectas condiciones.  :Smile1: 



Ignoto, me encanta el segundo mandamiento del resumen!! :001 302: 

PD: Sigamos con el tema del hilo señores.

----------


## DavidAlvira

ignoto eres un capo de la mafia ... :D

----------


## Serjo

Bueno lo primero hay que revisar los 10 mandamientos de Ignoto detras del cachondeito hay una acidez, una crítica y una veracidad que apabulla.
Indudablemente descontextualizar los decalogos, las reglas, las normas no ayuda a nadie
Maskelyne y Devant allá por 1911 en su libro Our Magic establecen 24 reglas (una mejor que otra) con una actualidad que parecen haberse escrito ayer, y ya en esa epoca admiten que las cosas no son fijas. Ahora para saltarse una regla primero hay que conocerla, luego interpretarla y entenderla, probarla y finalmente puedo establecer mediante el razonamiento la justificación del porque la salto.
"Sabré de lo que hable antes de abrir la boca a menos que me llame Ignoto."
aqui se han dado ejemplo que demuestran que para saltar reglas o para demostrar que no son fijas que demuestra que no se esta pisando en firme, que no se ha interpretado ni se sabe de lo que se habla.
"Los foros no son para aprender magia, son para hablar sobre ella."
Esto es otra gran verdad muchos de los razonamientos aqui vertidos se basan en el yo cro, yo pienso, pero aqui no hay fundamentos hay pareceres es una especie de "Salvame" mágico... 
Contradecir algunas de las reglas exige un conocimiento mucho mayor que el yo personal, el yo opino... y requiere de un estudio profundo no solo del arte magico sino del arte teatral (lugar de dónde salen mucha de las reglas)
"A ver si nos enteramos de que aquí cada uno opina lo que le parece y al  que no le guste o se chincha o se rebota pero cualquiera tiene derecho a  decir lo que le venga en gana mientras se cumplan las normas del foro."
esto no quiere decir que esa opinion sea cualificada.

"La magia es una medio y nunca una finalidad".
Perdon  pero esto no es una perogullada paritendo de aqui se puede escribir un libro para entenderla problamemente tengas que estudiar (no leer) Our Magic (reciente publicado en español por ediciones famulus), Fondatios (publicado en castellano por paginas), Magia y presentación de Nelms y la Vía mágica...

Finalmente cito textualemnte algunas fraces sueltas:
"No hemos intentado la creación de principios nuevos o de standars nuevos, sino que hemos adaptado al arte de la magia esos principios y standares que son comunes en el arte en general.
Las reglas acptadas para la rectitud artísitca no han sido prescritas por la tiranía ilógica; son ideas y conocimientos derivados del curso de los siglos, de la observación de muchos hombres capaces, a los que la exeriencia del dió sabiduría en sus respectivas generaciones.
La aceptación ciega de cualquier doctrina es una cosa que les aconsejamos eviten siempre como una perniciosa falta...
A todos los magos por igual, les diríamos que a menos que, y hasta que estudien su arte sobre unas bases como las que hemos tratado de indicar, cualquier elecación real en el status de la magia tiene que ser impracticable. Solo se puede efectuar el reconocimiento de los derechos artíticos de la magia y de los magos, probando que los que practican la magia son algo mas que malabarstas por un lado, o mecánicos comunes por otro lado...
Nuestra meta inmediata ha sido inducir a los magos a pensar en algo en lo que vale la pena pensar...
Lo que sugerimos es que, auque los magos son hombres estudiosos y activos, fallan deamasiado a menudo al pensar artíticamente. Están demasiado expuestos a mirar su profesión como una rama del "espectáculo", mas que como un  rama del verdadero arte.
... todo mago que vuelve la espalda al camino del mérito artítico, ayuda a degradar el status de la profesión magica en su conjunto, y a crear obstáculos para el avance de la magia misma.
...La importancia de este aspecto particular de la teoría mágica se volvera más evidente, al menos para los que presetan al tam su atención honesta e imparcial."

Our Magic Nevil Maskelyne y David Devant 1911

----------


## Mago Josemi

> 1º - Sabré de lo que hable antes de abrir la boca a menos que me llame Ignoto.
> 2º - Llevar meses o un par de años en la magia NO es llevar algún tiempo. Es ser un principiante.
> 3º - Aprender muchos juegos es algo que hacen los truqueros. Los magos profesionales aprenden bien unos pocos y los aficionados se centran en uno o dos toda su vida.
> 4º - Los que pasaron por este camino antes que tú ya se dieron de bruces contra los obstáculos, ignorar sus comentarios es de necios o de prepotentes. Cada uno que se clasifique donde quiera.
> 5º - La teoría es importante pero también la creatividad. La primera se estudia y la segunda se ejercita. Crear juegos es un trabajo duro y que exige esfuerzo y constancia.
> 6º - Ensayar mucho está bien pero ensayar bien está mejor.
> 7º - Los foros no son para aprender magia, son para hablar sobre ella.
> 8º - La magia necesita público. El que no tiene público delante no hace magia.
> 9º - Hacer un triple lift con los meñiques atados a la espalda y los ojos vendados no es magia. Cortar la baraja en siete paquetes con un solo dedo no es magia. Hacer malabares es bonito pero NO es magia.
> ...


anda que no, 
ME ABURRE VER ENFRENTAMIENTOS EN LOS FOROS, si al final tenemos este medio para decir lo que pensamos, respetemosno cuando alguien dice algo, estamos para discutir, aprender, e inercambiar opiniones, el saber es poder, porque entrar en guerras absurdas.
creo que cuando muchos foreros de este, leen estos enfrentamientos, dudan si poner o decir algo atraves del foro, aunque no lo digan si los hay.
disfrutemos de los que nos gusta LA MAGIA

saludos

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo os dejo un aforismo de artes marciales: "no sigas los pasos de los grandes maestros. Busca lo que ellos buscaron."

----------


## b12jose

> Yo os dejo un aforismo de artes marciales: "no sigas los pasos de los grandes maestros. Busca lo que ellos buscaron."


Esto inevitablemente me hace pensar en aquellas notas, apuntes, conferencia que comentaste que tenías en mente sobre magia y artes marciales... en que punto está??

----------


## renard

Es mi opinion pero creo que en general ahi buen ambiente en este foro.

----------


## lalogmagic

Por supuesto que hay buen ambiente, sólo que hay temas que son de pronto un poco rispidos y se calientan un poco los ánimos, lo principal es que antes que contestemos tratemos de entender bien que es lo que se esta diciendo, leyendo incluso dos o más veces porque las letras escritas son frias y a veces notamos tonos que no existen.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## renard

Totalmente de acuerdo con tigo lalomagic,todavia me acuerdo de mi riña con Chaoz por mal interpretar lo que me dijo.

----------


## Castellary

Creo que cada mago debiera tener sus propios mandamientos o principios. He leido por ahi que era un copy&paste pero bueno, yo soy fiel a mis principios, los cuales pueden compartirlos los demás o no, pero si deben de respetarlos. Esto lo digo porque hay algunos puntos del post original con los que no estoy de acuerdo, pero si alguien los sigue yo lo respeto.

----------


## hakan di milo

Yo no entiendo que parte de , "lo copie y pega por que me parecio buena" no se entiende , me gusto ,la comparti y listo  no es una regla ,no van a meter preso a nadie por no cumplirla , hay que reflexionar ,pensar un poco mas , gente , no puden reaccionar asi por "10 mandamientos"   y el autor no lo puse porque no lo encontre  ,lo saque de un usuario ( de internet) y seguramente no era de el ,  y respondiendo cosas anteriores todo en el mundo es cuestionable  ,nada es absoluto asi que de una manera u otra el ser humano querrar tener razon , es humano , pero es de humano pensar  , en una situacion limite no se puede reaccionas con un "eso esta mal"y yo se como se hace" . Poco mas de cordura ,sobre todo el hombre este que me cuestiono los 10 "mandamientos"

----------

